# Modern Family S5E1/2 "Suddenly Last Summer", "First Days" 09/25/2013



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Still one of the funniest shows on TV. Laughed harder for more scenes than probably every other new sitcom put together.

My favorite:
Jay & Manny standing in front of the courthouse, gay couples lined up to celebrate the Supreme Court ruling allowing gay marriage in CA. Jay & Manny are there to get Manny's birth certificate so he can go to Columbia. But of course, the dozens of gay couples standing around don't know that.

Manny: "I think I'm too young"
Jay: "I already paid for you and your mother said it was ok"


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

astrohip said:


> Still one of the funniest shows on TV. Laughed harder for more scenes than probably every other new sitcom put together.
> 
> My favorite:
> Jay & Manny standing in front of the courthouse, gay couples lined up to celebrate the Supreme Court ruling allowing gay marriage in CA. Jay & Manny are there to get Manny's birth certificate so he can go to Columbia. But of course, the dozens of gay couples standing around don't know that.
> ...


the first episode was much better than the second, but loved both.

when they got to the courthouse and i saw the line out the door, i saw that whole schtick coming, it was just a matter of what they were going to say that would have been taken as a double entendre. But that line definitely was great.

also loved the baby barfing any time gay marriage came up and after the 3rd time Jay saying, "ok, that can't be a coincidence."


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

milo99 said:


> also loved the baby barfing any time gay marriage came up and after the 3rd time Jay saying, "ok, that can't be a coincidence."


Also, the way family members kept saying "gay wedding events" instead of just wedding events. Over and over.

"Gay wedding bells"
"Just wedding bells"

and there were a couple more.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

milo99 said:


> the first episode was much better than the second, but loved both.


I agree with the first part of this sentence. Was the first episode shot last season and held over, I wonder? Everyone looked different in the second one.

The kids, as always, are gold. I'd watch a show just about the Dunphy kids. Loved all of that in the first episode, especially Phil's manipulation of Alex and Haley, and their reactions to it.

I thought the second episode was pretty weak, and I really had to resist the urge to fast-forward through a lot of it. I really didn't think any of the subplots worked, and everything that happened was telegraphed long in advance.


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

astrohip said:


> Also, the way family members kept saying "gay wedding events" instead of just wedding events. Over and over.
> 
> "Gay wedding bells"
> "Just wedding bells"
> ...


Jay (at the courthouse): "Look at that line. Probably everybody gettin' their gay marriage license."
Manny: "I think it's just called a marriage license."

Was I the only one that thought the card Manny left for Gloria was the copy of his birth certificate he left accidentally?


----------



## Satchel (Dec 8, 2001)

I'm totally ready for Haley to start dating Mitchell's boss.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Cam and Mitch's proposal setups...and then the moment it actually happened..so sweet 

Jay: Lily, no one ever leaves home and never comes back...
Lily: I did! 

Phil telling the other mom to move her daughter's camp..
No way! We've been working the whiteboard and we carved out 3 kid-free days! 

Cam trying to teach the AP History class...EPIC FAIL! Poor guy...but then he found his true calling!
"Just call you an old denim vest because I will be-dazzling you!"
"I always get a whistle when I wear shorts!"


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

We thought both episodes were great... especially the kid-free days; not that we took notes or anything like that. 

And yeah -- as soon as they showed the line, I had a good idea what was coming up.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Regina said:


> Jay: Lily, no one ever leaves home and never comes back...
> Lily: I did!
> 
> "I always get a whistle when I wear shorts!"


Both gold!:up:

LUKE! He grew up. I almost didn't recognize him.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

astrohip said:


> LUKE! He grew up. I almost didn't recognize him.


Nolan Gould presented at the Creative Arts Emmys and I saw how different he looked and sounded. He's definitely changed the most.

Phil in cut-offs! 

About time they added Fulgencio to the opening credits! :up::up: He's definitely his father's son...throwing up whenever gay marriage is mentioned 

Gloria: How does it work with two men?
Cam: I'm not comfortable discussing that...
Gloria: I know THAT, I rented the wrong movie once...did you ever see "Glen, Gary, Glen, and Ross?


----------



## StacieH (Jan 2, 2009)

Regina said:


> Gloria: How does it work with two men?
> Cam: I'm not comfortable discussing that...
> Gloria: I know THAT, I rented the wrong movie once...did you ever see "Glen, Gary, Glen, and Ross?


I LOLd at that, too. Also:
Jay: Lily, no one ever leaves home and never comes back...
Lily: I did!


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

"Daddy's office....YOU sound like a little girl!"

Made me LOL.

Glad this season started off on a strong foot. I thought the show had lost a bit as last season ended.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Donbadabon said:


> "Daddy's office....YOU sound like a little girl!"
> 
> Made me LOL.
> 
> Glad this season started off on a strong foot. I thought the show had lost a bit as last season ended.


That was one of my favorite lines.

I love Cam as President Washingon on the football field.

Jay telling Gloria how he really meant to propose.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Lily's lines these episodes were hilarious.

And I think she did a better job of acting than last year.

-smak-


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

betts4 said:


> I love Cam as President Washingon on the football field.


at first i was getting annoyed that he kept the costume on, but the line at the end, when he starts quoting "the only thing we have to fear" and one of the kids goes, "wrong president!" made it worth it.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

milo99 said:


> at first i was getting annoyed that he kept the costume on, but the line at the end, when he starts quoting "the only thing we have to fear" and one of the kids goes, "wrong president!" made it worth it.


What made that even funnier is we all were thinking it (weren't you?) when the kid said it.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

And the fact that they were pushing him on the tackling dummies in a Washington crossing the Delaware pose.

-smak-


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

Is Fulgencio going to go the Lily route and leap with his age? Because in the credits he already looks like a toddler.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

so many good lines

when Lilly answered the phone and said "Daddy's office"

I thought "oh, how cute"

then she came back with "YOU sound like a little girl"

LOL 
I was dying laughing

"Wow, Look at your eyes"
"I can't"

ha ha ha

http://abc.go.com/shows/modern-family/video/PL55238349/_m_VDKA0_mzjcjt7f

and yeah, Washington crossing the Delaware 
ha ha

I hope this show can maintain this level all season


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

They've still got it. So many good lines. My favorite has to be the ones with Lilly answering the phone in Daddy's office.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Ok, near the end of the 2nd ep, at Mitchell's office, Haley said, "What is that creaking sound?" and Mitchell's boss ran out of Mitchell's office and so did Haley...
Then nothing??
What was the deal with that?
I thought maybe Lily was going to crash through a ceiling tile or something?
I guess I didn't get it-can anyone explain?


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Regina said:


> Ok, near the end of the 2nd ep, at Mitchell's office, Haley said, "What is that creaking sound?" and Mitchell's boss ran out of Mitchell's office and so did Haley...
> Then nothing??
> What was the deal with that?
> I thought maybe Lily was going to crash through a ceiling tile or something?
> I guess I didn't get it-can anyone explain?


The boss had his helicopter parked on the roof. And they already mentioned that it probably wasn't safe to do that.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

It was the helicopter breaking the ceiling.. or at least making it creak.

There was a throwaway-ish line about the roof not being made for a helicopter landing on it.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

cmontyburns said:


> Was the first episode shot last season and held over, I wonder? Everyone looked different in the second one.


This doesn't exactly answer your question, but it's a good article where one of the gay writers on the show talks about how that episode came to be. Has a "why now?" component.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/modern-family-gay-marriage-proposal-636635


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

mattack said:


> It was the helicopter breaking the ceiling.. or at least making it creak.
> 
> There was a throwaway-ish line about the roof not being made for a helicopter landing on it.


Ohhh...that's right...thanks


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

dbranco said:


> This doesn't exactly answer your question, but it's a good article where one of the gay writers on the show talks about how that episode came to be. Has a "why now?" component.
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/modern-family-gay-marriage-proposal-636635


Good article.

I liked this quote -



> It's not a political show, and we bent over backwards in the episode not to be political. We all said this would not be about making a statement; it was very much about keeping it between these two people and what it means for them.


Also, the writer talked about how they have Chris Lloyd and Steve Levitan - one gets one week and one gets the next week for producing. I didn't know that before. They have writers in two different rooms depending on, well, I guess, whose turn it is to produce. That examples a little about why some episodes seem a bit different from the others.



> There are different ways and styles of telling stories, and, ultimately, it comes down to the taste of the showrunners. Whether we're being led by [co-showrunner] Chris Lloyd or by [co-showrunner] Steve Levitan infuses the episode with a certain sensibility, and then as writers our job is to fulfill that vision. This was a Chris episode.


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

The moment where they looked at each other and both say "yes" made me tear up.


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

At the beginning of "First Days," Mitchell asks Lilly to get dressed and she responds that she has been dressed and ready for an hour. Mitchell then says "I forgot to factor in the Asian."

:down:

Seems more than a bit racist. For such a liberal show, this is pretty stupid.


----------



## nyc13 (May 31, 2013)

Seriously? As if that's the first joke on Modern Family based on a stereotype?


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Regina said:


> Jay: Lily, no one ever leaves home and never comes back...
> Lily: I did!


I normally don't care for this show (the wife loves it, so I sometimes watch). It falls into that category of comedy where you have smart people who have to do incredibly stupid and out of character things to get into the situation that is then funny. Having said that, Lily is often the funniest character of all, mostly because she does not do stupid out of character stuff.

As opposed to say, Big Bang Theory, where the smart people do incredibly stupid things that are perfectly in character.


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

nyc13 said:


> Seriously? As if that's the first joke on Modern Family based on a stereotype?


it's not even the first asian stereo type joke. the Asian doctor being a bad driver comes to mind, as does Lily driving the toy car and crashing into a wall...


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

milo99 said:


> it's not even the first asian stereo type joke. the Asian doctor being a bad driver comes to mind, as does Lily driving the toy car and crashing into a wall...


I do remember the bad driver comment when Lilly crashed her toy car, and I thought at the time that it was a bit over the line. And the show has also drawn fire from the country of Colombia.

But the "I forgot to factor in the Asian" comment was blatant and wasn't even particularly humorous. I found it in poor taste.


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

KRS said:


> I do remember the bad driver comment when Lilly crashed her toy car, and I thought at the time that it was a bit over the line. And the show has also drawn fire from the country of Colombia.
> 
> But the "I forgot to factor in the Asian" comment was blatant and wasn't even particularly humorous. I found it in poor taste.


i guess then you're not the target audience. i thought it was pretty funny.

most of comedy is based on stereoypes. off the top of my head, just from modern family:

-the 20 year stay at home mom going back to the working world bringing cookies
-the woman trying to be "friends" with coworkers 
-the gay man being over dramatic 
-the over-dramatic gay man dressing up to teach a history class 
-the stupid pretty daughter 
-the smart and not popular daughter 
-the bachelor rich business owner hitting on an inappropriately young girl
-the stupid father who is incompetent in the home and other things most of the time

just because the Asian joke touched on an ethnic stereotype, THAT's too much? please. and it wasn't even a BAD stereotype, it was a GOOD one - Asians are overachievers. Oh Lordy, heaven forbid they referenced that. But picking on women, dads, and gays? that's not crossing the line by your standards but the Asian joke is? come on now.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

milo99 said:


> -the 20 year stay at home mom going back to the working world bringing cookies


"speaking of marketing, we're out of milk "

LOL

Phil unknowingly belittling her career choice

"after a 20 year vacation..."

Phil unknowingly belittling stay at home moms and the work they do

the only thing I found unsettling was the boss hitting on Haley 
she still looks like a 14 year old and it's just weird

I have to keep reminding myself she's an adult


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I won't lie I love lily 2.0 more than pretty much anyone on tv. Between running into the wall to answering the phone "Daddy's Office. YOU sound like a little girl", I can't get enough.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

marksman said:


> I won't lie I love lily 2.0 more than pretty much anyone on tv. Between running into the wall to answering the phone "Daddy's Office. YOU sound like a little girl", I can't get enough.


Really? This was the first time she was remotely funny. I liked the answering the phone line but she's been horrible since they started giving her lines.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

No one mentions the 
"I get shorts?"
"and a whistle too!"
"I always get a whistle when I wear shorts!"

I had to pause it after that.


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

DavidTigerFan said:


> No one mentions the
> "I get shorts?"
> "and a whistle too!"
> "I always get a whistle when I wear shorts!"
> ...


It was a great line. :up:

Regina  did call it out in post #7.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

KRS said:


> At the beginning of "First Days," Mitchell asks Lilly to get dressed and she responds that she has been dressed and ready for an hour. Mitchell then says "I forgot to factor in the Asian."
> 
> :down:
> 
> Seems more than a bit racist. For such a liberal show, this is pretty stupid.


You can calm down.
I thought it was funny and didn't think it was racist.

(And yes, I am Asian.)


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

KRS said:


> At the beginning of "First Days," Mitchell asks Lilly to get dressed and she responds that she has been dressed and ready for an hour. Mitchell then says "I forgot to factor in the Asian."
> 
> :down:
> 
> Seems more than a bit racist. For such a liberal show, this is pretty stupid.


You must have missed an earlier ep when she crashes the toy car and "We always knew she might be a bad driver" was uttered.

or Jay calling her his "little potsticker" in the pilot.

All the gay jokes, the foreigner gags.

It may be liberal, but it is not PC. Which is why I like it so much.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

fmowry said:


> Really? This was the first time she was remotely funny. I liked the answering the phone line but she's been horrible since they started giving her lines.


Yes, they could remove her from the show and I wouldn't care.

Great start to the season though.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

fmowry said:


> Really? This was the first time she was remotely funny. I liked the answering the phone line but she's been horrible since they started giving her lines.


Oh my gosh no. She is the best one on the show by a mile.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

milo99 said:


> it's not even the first asian stereo type joke. the Asian doctor being a bad driver comes to mind, as does Lily driving the toy car and crashing into a wall...


Even as far back as when they first adopted her as a baby: "we've named her Lilly" "won't that be hard for her to pronounce?"


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

GoHalos said:


> It was a great line. :up:
> 
> Regina  did call it out in post #7.


Thanks, man! 

But has anyone mentioned Phil and Gloria at the coffeehouse? Their "miming" was so horrible, and they kept going "bigger" when the director wanted them to be invisible...
"This isn't a catheter commercial, is it?"


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

"I don't want Fonzie to see me like this."


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

cmontyburns said:


> Was the first episode shot last season and held over, I wonder?


Seems unlikely since they were referencing the Supreme Court ruling that occurred on June 26th and the last episode of last season aired May 22nd.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

JYoung said:


> You can calm down.
> I thought it was funny and didn't think it was racist.
> 
> (And yes, I am Asian.)


Then, your avatar is a lie?


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

Perhaps I am alone around here on this one, but when the "factor in the Asian" line was made right before the opening credits, it struck my wife and I as a blatant racist comment. We looked at each other and both said "wow!" Sure, it is playing off a "good" stereotype, but does that excuse it? What if it was a black child and Mitchell said he forgot to factor in the black? 

I'm not condemning the show, nor do I think I need to calm down (but thanks for that suggestion JYoung). Honestly, I was just curious to see if it jumped out at anyone else while watching. I guess not. Carry on.


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

KRS said:


> Perhaps I am alone around here on this one, but when the "factor in the Asian" line was made right before the opening credits, it struck my wife and I as a blatant racist comment. We looked at each other and both said "wow!" Sure, it is playing off a "good" stereotype, but does that excuse it? What if it was a black child and Mitchell said he forgot to factor in the black? I'm not condemning the show, nor do I think I need to calm down (but thanks for that suggestion JYoung). Honestly, I was just curious to see if it jumped out at anyone else while watching. I guess not. Carry on.


"Factor in the black" would have been just as funny. It's a comedy. Some people are way too sensitive.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

KRS said:


> Honestly, I was just curious to see if it jumped out at anyone else while watching. I guess not. Carry on.


If it would have been odd for them to say such things it may have, but those little quips are the norm here.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

marksman said:


> Oh my gosh no. She is the best one on the show by a mile.


You must love Full House reruns.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

fmowry said:


> You must love Full House reruns.


Cut....it...out...


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Langree said:


> Cut....it...out...


You wasted a post for that? More people dislike her than think she's the best part of the show.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

KRS said:


> Perhaps I am alone around here on this one, but when the "factor in the Asian" line was made right before the opening credits, it struck my wife and I as a blatant racist comment. We looked at each other and both said "wow!" Sure, it is playing off a "good" stereotype, but does that excuse it? What if it was a black child and Mitchell said he forgot to factor in the black?
> 
> I'm not condemning the show, nor do I think I need to calm down (but thanks for that suggestion JYoung). Honestly, I was just curious to see if it jumped out at anyone else while watching. I guess not. Carry on.


Technically, I suppose it could be construed that way. Except those sort of comments, in the context of a show happens all the time, not just in this show but others. How many gay jokes have their been ALL over TV? Or Jewish jokes, or Italian and yes, African-American jokes as well. I'm sure uber sensitive folks will see it as racist, but I think most people have the ability to laugh at themselves, no?


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Langree said:


> Cut....it...out...


"You got it dude."

Count me in as a Lily fan. I think they use her perfectly in this show. She throws out a quick barb and returns to the background.

I normally hate kids on shows, but that is because they try to put them in the front and make them the starts.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> Technically, I suppose it could be construed that way. Except those sort of comments, in the context of a show happens all the time, not just in this show but others. How many gay jokes have their been ALL over TV? Or Jewish jokes, or Italian and yes, African-American jokes as well. I'm sure uber sensitive folks will see it as racist, but I think most people have the ability to laugh at themselves, no?


It is also not uncommon for Modern Family to make - gay jokes, jokes about Hayley and Luke's not so brightness, Alex's brain, Gloria's Columbian background and other stuff. It is par for the course.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

fmowry said:


> You wasted a post for that? More people dislike her than think she's the best part of the show.


It was a bit from Full House.

She doesn't bug me, but I think she's far from the best thing in the show.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

It's back. I laughed several times. Phil Dumphey is probably my favorite character on TV right now.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Gunnyman said:


> It's back. I laughed several times. Phil Dumphey is probably my favorite character on TV right now.


:up::up::up:

In the pilot I didn't like Phil at all, but now he's my favorite. He's so sure of himself even though he's so wrong so often. That's what makes him funny.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

dbranco said:


> This doesn't exactly answer your question, but it's a good article where one of the gay writers on the show talks about how that episode came to be.


I think it's just 'writers'


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

bruinfan said:


> I think it's just 'writers'


:up:


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I loved Phil's made up character in the commercial. Especially the part where he is at this coffee shop with his mistress  :up:


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Anubys said:


> I loved Phil's made up character in the commercial. Especially the part where he is at this coffee shop with his mistress  :up:


It reminded me of when he and Claire had their "date night fantasy" and met at a hotel bar and called each other different names.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

cmontyburns said:


> I agree with the first part of this sentence. Was the first episode shot last season and held over, I wonder? Everyone looked different in the second one.
> 
> .


Yeah it was almost as if the first episode was originally going to be last seasons finale.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

So did Alex get fat, got a boob job or both?


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

DUDE_NJX said:


> So did Alex get fat, got a boob job or both?


Well the actress has had a tumultuous last couple years. Her mother was a typical show biz mom and was horrible to her. The courts put her in custody of her sister (who does not talk to her mom) and her mom is fighting to get her back. In the court papers besides tons of crazy sexual things her mom was instructing her about she also berated her for being fat and would withhold food from her. She is much happier with her sister and has even looked healthier lately. The girl is only 15 and if you see her mom and sister they are all very blessed up top and I think this is part of the normal puberty phase.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

I miss Betty Luke.


----------

